# Joker Does NOT have a mast cell tumor!!!!



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We just got home from the vet, having taken Joker in to have a lump on his foot checked out. He had licked it raw. We first thought it was just another darn hot spot and treated it accordingly, but last night I got a better look and saw an ugly lump with a stalk. The vet says it may be a mast cell tumor. So our boy is scheduled to have the mass removed. Today, it is 13 mm x16 mm. 

I have been reading about these cancers and I'm trying not to panic. The hot spots and some general roughness in his coat had made me wonder if there wasn't some underlying immune issue, so I guess I'm not really surprised.

But oh how I was hoping not to have cancer be a consideration. And not to have another month with vet bills of $1,000 or more. Sigh.

Managing my emotions is a challenge right now. Losing Charlie just over a month ago, I'm not ready to face even the possibility of losing Joker, too. He is only 10 and I am determined that we have a few more good years together.

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.

Lucy


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

You have my prayers...so sorry for this bad news and I hope thy can get it all.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no Lucy, you certainly don't need to be dealing with this. Sending lots and lots of good wishes and prayers your way that it is something easily treated. Let us know the INSTANT you hear something.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be thinking of you and Joker tomorrow as he goes in for his surgery.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw this post and immediately tears welled up for you guys. 
I'm so sorry, but am sending a trunkload of good thoughts your way.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Any advice?*

Researcher that I am, I have been reading GRF threads about mast cell tumors and also reading what I find on the Internet. :google: 

I'm going to call our vet clinic tomorrow and ask some questions. They did not do a needle aspiration, which seems to be recommended _before_ surgery to determine whether the growth is mast cell and thus requires wider margins. I am also concerned that August 23rd is the soonest they can schedule the surgery.

Does it make sense to go ahead and start Joker on Benedryl? Or to ask for Temeril-P and see if we can shrink this mass?

Having the growth on his front paw, possibly attached to the bone, makes me nervous because of the issue of margins.

Also, the emergency clinic where we took Charlie has an associated oncology practice. Am I over-reacting to consider talking to them and possibly taking him there instead of having the family vet clinic do the surgery? 

I'm trying to be clear-headed about this, but that's not easy right now.

Thanks for being with us.

Lucy


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

you have my prayers. I'm sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would cancel any and all appointments with the regular vet immediately and call the oncology people. 
When we just had Toby's masses checked by the oncologist, she gave him a big dose of injected benedryl before aspirating it. She told me you do NOT want to aspirate a mast cell without doing that because it can cause massive systemic problems if it starts to release huge amounts of histamine. 
I'm so sorry I didn't think to tell you that before. I'd want the oncologist to take a look at it for sure, even if you have to wait a little longer. Don't start him on benedryl until you talk to them.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I'll say a prayer for you and joker.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I also agree with Hotel4Dogs. 

With my girl's cancer, the we were sent to a surgeon. When the surgeon saw her he said that because of the location he would prefer to send us to the oncologist. He mentioned that a tumor on an extremity would also bring that suggestion from him. He said that he could do the surgery, but if it was his dog, he'd see a oncologist instead too.

Also lit a candle for you guys.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a candle lit for Joker...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. I bet you are scared. You are keeping such a level head here. With antihistamines and clear margins, Joker has a fighting chance if it is mast cell depending on the grade. Any chance it is HPV?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would definitely get him sen by the oncologist. I agree with Hotel4Dogs. Sending lots of prayers for your boy!


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

My Nelson who's 5 was diagnosed with a mast cell tumor in June. I found a small lump on his side the size of an eraser on the end of a pencil. We were lucky and it was a grade one tumour and after a 15cm surgery incision to remove it the pathology results came back clear of any cancer cells. I can't tell you how worried I was waiting for the results. Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We hike with our awesome GSD pal who had mast cell 2 years ago( grade II). Clear margins. cancer-starving diet. . . He has no signs of cancer and he is now turning 11.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OH noooo, Lucy, I'm so sorry to read this and I sure hope it isn't cancer. I agree with Barb about going directly to the oncologist and have them do the diagnostics. Joker and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this, Lucy. I definitely second the consult with the oncologist, seems better to have the expert involved from the very beginning. We're praying hard for you and Joker!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments, suggestions, candles and prayers.

The vet we saw today is not our usual one, who is on vacation this week. He will be back Monday and I will talk with him. They are willing to handle this any way that we want to do it, and my preference is to engage a specialist. These are dear people, but this is out of their league.

What the vet today said was that "this looks like an 'old dog wart,' except it's attached to a larger, harder mass under the skin." Luckily the part we can see is pink, not black, so she doesn't think it is the most aggressive type of cancer that occurs on paws. (I don't remember what she called it.) But we need to get the mass out and find out what it is.

From what I have read and what I learned from all of you, I am all the more convinced that we want an oncologist sooner, not later. We called the Emergency Vet Clinic we took Charlie to, but their oncology team is on vacation this week. We left a message and will call them again Monday. I am going to do more research and consider taking Joker to the VCA referral center in Gaithersburg, widely known as "The Barn," though their new facility is not barn-like. That's where I took Sabrina when she was crashing and that's where Charlie's spleen was removed. They are one of the best places in the country, by all accounts. But they are also terribly expensive, and I'm not sure what I can handle now, following so closely on the heels of Charlie's many vet bills. But I'll work the numbers and do what my boy needs.

I haven't written much about Joker, but he is the wise, funny, generous, timekeeper dog who has been the closest to me since Sabrina died. Charlie's illness was especially hard on him, because I had less time for Joker. I will not let him down now. Whatever that means.

Prayers for Joker. Please.

Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucy, how old is Charlie?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker's 10th birthday was this week. Charlie would have been 13 last week. The were half-brothers - same mother, different fathers.

One thing that gives me hope is that Charlie had multiple lumps and bumps removed over the years, none of which were malignant. 

But he never had anything that looks like the growth on Joker's paw. I knew when I looked closely last night that this was not good. It just looks evil, pink or not.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker's 10th birthday was this week. Charlie would have been 13 last week. The were half-brothers - same mother, different fathers.
> 
> One thing that gives me hope is that Charlie had multiple lumps and bumps removed over the years, none of which were malignant.
> 
> But he never had anything that looks like the growth on Joker's paw. I knew when I looked closely last night that this was not good. It just looks evil, pink or not.



Barkley had some things removed that the vet thought were suspicious and they always turned out to be something bizarre (not a typical lipoma) but benign. We went through a lot of scares while we had him. I'm hoping that you will get good news on this one. I'm very glad you are observant and are getting it looked at promptly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> *Does it make sense to go ahead and start Joker on Benedryl? Or to ask for Temeril-P and see if we can shrink this mass?*


Before I forget--I was at our veterinary clinic about a month ago and had a long discussion with the lady who orders all the medications for the clinic. She told me that the company that actually produces Temeril-P for Pfizer suddenly decided it wasn't profitable and stopped producing it, and it may be in short supply now because Pfizer was scrambling to find a substitute factory. This lady got word and hoarded some for the clinic. I didn't check this out on the internet for validity, just passing on the gossip I heard.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry Lucy, I did not see this thread, very sorry you are not allowed a break from everything what's going on in your life. You are in my thoughts and I am praying for the best outcome possible.


----------



## PELoughlin (Jun 26, 2010)

Lucy,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joker. You deserve some peace for quite a while and I just hope this turns out to be a bad scare but not more. I'll be thinking of you.

Ellie


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh Lucy...we are away this weekend and I just checked in on you, I sure am hoping and praying it is benign. Casey had so many lumps and old lady warts that all came back benign. My heart is with you, I know you are so worried. Please take deep breaths...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The veterinarian who saw Joker yesterday just called with the good news that his blood test results look good, so he can have surgery when we get him to the right place. He was due a thyroid test in early September, so we went ahead with that test, too, and he is doing well on his current dosage.

I asked her about needle aspiration and possible meds before surgery, and she offered some interesting comments. It seems there is controversy about whether to do the needle aspiration before surgery, since it can cause a mast cell tumor to throw cells off to other parts of the body. She is concerned that we may have two different kinds of growth, one on top of the other. The one we can see looks like that "old dog wart," but there is a larger, firmer mass beneath it that is the bigger cause for concern. 

She also explained that prednisone, which is useful in treating mast cell cancer, can interfere with diagnosis and treatment of other cancers, and thus should not be used before we have a firm diagnosis. Benedryl, on the other hand, won't hurt him and won't interfere with diagnosis or treatment, though it may make him sleepy. But having Joker sleepy may also mean he leaves his foot alone, which would be a good thing! I haven't made a decision about this yet.

Our regular family vet will be back from vacation and in the office Monday, and I am eager to have his advice. He lost a beloved dog of his own to cancer recently, so I'm sure he has investigated the treatment options nearby.

Our emotions are just all over the place, as everyone who is going through this or has before will understand. Facing possible cancer in Joker so soon after losing our battle with Charlie's seizures is just devastating. 

Thanks for your good wishes and support.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

IF you want to, you can do the old fashioned test for mast cell tumor....give him a decent dose of benedryl, and check the tumor. If it's mast cell, it tends to shrink down....
The oncologist said the same thing about mast cell sloughing off cells, that's why she gave Toby a big benedryl injection before doing the aspiration.
Saying prayers for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm also saying prayers for you and totally understand the emotions you are feeling right now, wanting immediate answers and not able to get them right away. I wish I could help.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. You must be so worried


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending hugs and prayers to you all. I would be insane with worry and grief. I admire your calmness.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

ucy when my vet saw Nelson's small lump it was pink and she immediatley thought it looked suspicious and she removed it using a punch instead of aspirating it. Honestly I never thought it was a mast cell tumor as it was so dam smalll. When the pathology result came back as grade 1 tumor I was pretty shocked and surgery was done immediatley at the local vet clinic in town. If it would have been a grade 2 or on a spot that was difficult to remove I would have went to the University of Saskatoon vet hospital and had an Oncologist who is 5 hours away do the surgery. Try to stay positive as difficult a time as this is. Sending prayers and positive thoughts and energy to Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm also saying prayers for you and totally understand the emotions you are feeling right now, wanting immediate answers and not able to get them right away. I wish I could help.


You _do_ help ... you and everyone else who posts here and those who don't post but hold us in their thoughts and prayers. It is enormously comforting to be able to reach out to people who have been through this before and can tell me what to expect, what questions to ask, what to watch out for. And to know that I have a community of people who understand how hard this is.

Bless you for being here with us. I am so grateful for the support.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I know of one Golden that lived for years after removal of several mast cell tumors...just wanted you to know that. I believe the dog died at over 13 years of age, and believe they showed up around age 9 or so.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Two years ago this past may Honey had a spot on the side of her rear leg, over about 2: From her knee cap. It actually looked like a tiny fleshcolored balloon about half ful ofwater....or maybe a blister. It was even felt like that--about the size of a pencil earser, but would almost flatten out when pushed against.

I was worried--had just lost my KayCee to cancer the may before. My vet said he didn't think it was anything to worry about, but said he was going to remove it. And when he did, he said it was "very ugly" underneath. He sent in biopsy and it came back grade 2 mast cell tumor. He operated the day after the report came back in and took out a much larger section of her leg, and the report on it came back clean edges.

She was between 7 1/2 and 8 at the time...she is adopted... I had previously had two hard lumps removed from her chest, both turned out to just be fatty lumps. She has a lump about the size of a marble on her tummy now and i have it checked every 4 months or so, and he draws from 3 areas and all always come back no cancer cells, just fat.

She has been on benadryl ever since her surgery. MCTs put off histamines and the benadryl is suppose to help stop the spread of the histamines. She is on taste of the wild dog food with no grain at all. I am just doing anything and everything i can to prevent a return of the cancer and believe me we go over with a fine tooth comb all the time looking for anything that isn't right.

Here is praying for the best for your joker.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best wishes and best of luck... most mast cells we see are Grade II which is kind of a wishy washy designation. Most need no further intervention with good margins... radiation is always an option as is chemo.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My golden boy, Beau, had two mast cell tumors removed successfully. They never returned and he never had any other tumors crop up. The oncologist surgeon considered him cured after two years. I LOVE my regular vet but I had the specialist remove the tumors and my vet was in agreement. The way I looked at it the specialist sees thousands of these tumors and knew how to take wide margins to ensure the entire tumor and its tentacles were removed. If I had to do it again I would definitely have the specialist involved.
I hope this turns out to be something other than mast cells but keep in mind that in many cases these tumors can be cured.
I 'll be keeping you in my thoughts. It is a scary thing to deal with any type of cancer.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. 

A very scary thing about the mass on Joker's paw is its placement, in an area without much soft tissue and close to two bones. Getting a wide margin may be impossible. But I have read of many cases in which dogs recovered after surgery, despite the surgeon's inability to get that clean margin. 

Keeping my imagination under control is today's big challenge. We are going to handle this and I know Joker will be a champ. He is just so terribly anxious around veterinarians now. His last two visits were to have large hot spots treated and I'm sure it was painful, while the visit before that was when he was neutered. This is another reason to take him to a specialist, so he doesn't have another painful association with our family vet.

Thanks again for being here with us.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just keep us posted on dates and times of Joker's appointments and we'll get the forum going with calming prayers and thoughts for both of you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> IF you want to, you can do the old fashioned test for mast cell tumor....give him a decent dose of benedryl, and check the tumor. If it's mast cell, it tends to shrink down....


Thank you! We're giving this a try. Joker had 50 m.g. of Benedryl last night and I'll repeat this morning. We'll see if it makes a difference in the tumor. If so, I may continue the Benedryl, in hopes of shrinking the tumor enough to improve the quality of the margins when it comes out.

Of course, I have mixed feelings. If it isn't mast cell, it could be so many other things that aren't good. But this is a case where ignorance is _NOT_ bliss. We have to know, so we can take care of my sweet boy.

Tomorrow we will make an appointment with an oncologist and schedule surgery with an expert. I'll ask whether my plan for Benedryl is a good one.

Thanks again for being here with us.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Thank you! We're giving this a try. Joker had 50 m.g. of Benedryl last night and I'll repeat this morning. We'll see if it makes a difference in the tumor. If so, I may continue the Benedryl, in hopes of shrinking the tumor enough to improve the quality of the margins when it comes out.
> 
> Of course, I have mixed feelings. If it isn't mast cell, it could be so many other things that aren't good. But this is a case where ignorance is _NOT_ bliss. We have to know, so we can take care of my sweet boy.
> 
> ...


The Benadryl will at least keep him sleepy enough not to bother it and helps with any inflammation. 

Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's also possible it's a soft tissue sarcoma, that's what my Toby has on his front leg they think. Those tend to be slow growing, and don't tend to metastasize readily. So it could be something *better* than mast cell....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> It's also possible it's a soft tissue sarcoma, that's what my Toby has on his front leg they think. Those tend to be slow growing, and don't tend to metastasize readily. So it could be something *better* than mast cell....


Happy thought! Thank you!

Reining in my imagination really is important right now, and pointers to other happy possibilities help a lot.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We have progress of sorts, thanks to my beloved BF. Tomorrow morning Joker will see our trusted family vet, now back from vacation, about some skin problems that I haven't mentioned before. He has place on is right elbow that is bit rough and almost looks like oatmeal under the skin. And he has some odd circular place on his belly that look like a bacterial infection. We are treating both with anti-microbial washes and Animax, and they are getting better. But under the circumstances I want our vet to weigh in.

Wednesday morning Joker will see an oncologist. Meanwhile, the tumor on his paw has gotten softer and smaller (at least to our eyes) since he has been on Benedryl. I have mixed feelings about that, to say the least. And we will continue the Benedryl unless/until the oncologist tells us to stop it.

Joker seems to feel good. He is playful, eager to cuddle, very eager for his dinner, and generally seems happy. He is also mostly leaving his foot alone and it looks better, with hair growing back over the spot he had licked raw.

I will let you know more when we have more information.

Thanks for being with us.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Keeping positive thoughts for you and Joker. It is so hard to wait to get a diagnosis. I am glad your wait for the vet visits isn't going to be too long.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update, you and Joker have been on my mind all day. Please let us know what the vet and oncologist have to say. Continued good thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been thinking about you all today too. Hugs to you Lucy...your Joker couldn't have a better mom.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My dear BF took Joker to see our family vet this morning. The official diagnosis is that the place on his right elbow is yet another hot spot. Joker had an injection of a steroid - not prednisone, noting the possibility of mast cell - and our vet commented that our boy definitely has an immune system problem, with three hot spots coming one right after another. The places on his belly are better and the vet says we are treating all of these appropriately.

Joker sees the oncologist tomorrow morning at 10:30. And I have a hard time breathing when I think about it. 

More tomorrow.

Prayers for Joker. Please...
Lucy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers coming, candles lit...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending many good thoughts for Joker...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG....I don't know how I missed this thread!! I'm so sorry to hear about Joker. You and he will be in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Laurie said:


> OMG....I don't know how I missed this thread!! I'm so sorry to hear about Joker. You and he will be in my thoughts and prayers!!


Thank you, Laurie. I know how hard this is for you. I lit another candle for Reno a little while ago.

Sometimes I think that everyone who loves a Golden belongs to this unholy club.

I _*HATE*_ cancer, in all its many vicious forms.

Lucy


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending many prayers and positive thoughts for Joker. Wishing you strength.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for you and your boy, sending kisses, hugs and positive vibes.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been trying to stay away from cancer threads, my own fears for Daisy. Very selfish of me.

Many positive thoughts for your Joker, and for you, Lucy. Hang in there. You're mostly right, we all come into this club sooner or later. We need each other {{hugs}}


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I've been trying to stay away from cancer threads, my own fears for Daisy. Very selfish of me.
> 
> Many positive thoughts for your Joker, and for you, Lucy. Hang in there. You're mostly right, we all come into this club sooner or later. We need each other {{hugs}}


Thanks for being here, Jo. We do need each other. All of us. Together maybe we can find a way to beat the monster.

{{{{{Hugs back atcha.}}}}}

Lucy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for good news tomorrow for you and Joker!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

thoughts and prayers for you and Joker....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Joker in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## PELoughlin (Jun 26, 2010)

You and Joker will be in my prayers tomorrow morning.

Ellie


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thoughts, prayers, and strength to you and Joker. Such a hard journey to be on.... Thinking of you!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Lucy, I can't believe I missed this thread!!! I am so sorry you are going through this with Joker. My thoughts and prayers are with you all!!! Wishing you luck at the oncologists visit and will check for updates.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Many prayers are coming your way for Joker's appointment tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you and Joker today


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

You are in my thoughts today Lucy.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Hoping for the best for Joker. Good luck at the appointment.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you all today


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Stopping in to wish you guy the best of luck . Will be watching for update.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending you and Joker positive thoughts today!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thinking of you and Joker today. Praying for good news.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sending prayers your way ....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you guys.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any update? been thinking of you....


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Are you ok Lucy?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

checking in ????


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*It's NOT Cancer!!!!*

The internist/oncologist took a thorough history, read the records we picked up from our vet, did a complete examination, and followed up with a need aspiration of the growth on Joker's foot. Afterwards he said,"I see no sign of cancer, mast cell or otherwise. The tissue is inflamed, but it is NOT malignant." 

arty2::greenboun::jamming::greenbounarty2:

Can you tell that the dark, heavy weight of the world fell from my shoulders? 

:bowrofl::dblthumb2:banana::dblthumb2:bowrofl:

The best advice ever given was to see the oncologist FIRST, before anyone cut my boy's foot. The oncologist said he would not recommend surgery. That we need to watch the inflamed area for changes, but that the greater risk in a dog Joker's age is that the foot wouldn't heal properly after surgery, since there is very little extra tissue there. And then where would we be? 

After I finish celebrating, I will make an appointment with our beloved vet (now back from vacation) and figure out what we need to do about the immune system issues that Joker still has. Waiting may be the answer, since my boy is obviously grieving. I'm voting for extra watchfulness, lots of love, and a bit more tincture of time. 

I have no doubt that your prayers helped to get us through this, and I think it is entirely possible that you changed the outcome. I know that you helped to keep me sane and prepared me to ask the right questions.

:thanks::You_Rock_:thanks:

I will let you know when we have more information about Joker's foot and overall health. For now, he is at home and happy. And did I mention that he burned rubber to get out of the clinic this morning? 

If you need prayers for any reason, please count me in.

:smooch::smooch::smooch:

From the bottom of my heart and the heights of my soul,
THANK YOU!

Lucy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So very happy to learn of your wonderful news! Extra round of hugs! Celebrate, breathe and relax!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANDAMTASTIC!!!!! Wonderful, wonderful news.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So happy for you!!!! Celebrate!!!!


----------



## PELoughlin (Jun 26, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been thinking of you all all day long and am so so thrilled for you! Have a wonderful evening and sleep soundly tonight  Celebrate lots....I know I am for you!

Ellie


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome, AWESOME news!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lucy, I am so happy for you and your boy. Having a hard time last couple of days hearing everything is ok lifted up my spirit. I will keep praying for your boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Lucy, I am so happy for you and your boy. Having a hard time last couple of days hearing everything is ok lifted up my spirit. I will keep praying for your boy.


We're celebrating on all fronts. If there is anything I can do to help on your side, please let me know.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful news for you and Joker!!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I can only imagine how relieved you must feel!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So HAPPY for you all!!!!!! I'm just crying buckets of relief for you. 

And call me silly, but I just crack up over with dancing smilies, etc... WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Celebrate!!!!!:banana:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so relieved for you!! *FABULOUS NEWS*!!! I hope you celebrated like crazy last night! 

As far as the immune issues, how long ago did you have his thyroid tested (or his absorption levels)? That's what we did when Toby started getting a hot spot in the same spot repeatedly and that's how we finally figured out he was hypothyroid. Then, after Barkley's death, Toby's levels plummeted--it may have been due to grief or some other reason, but the timing was such that it was shortly after he lost his sibling. I hope you get answers whatever the cause!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes !!! That is great news - you must feel so relieved


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What wonderful news to wake up to this morning!! I am so thrilled for Joker, and for you, can't help the happy tears rolling down my cheeks! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Such good news  thats the sort of news i like.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh Thank Heavens!!!!!!! NOW I will have a wonderful day today!! Hugs to you Lucy and a big kiss for Joker.

Grief seems to do a lot of things to our whole being, Joker is going through his grief and trying to take care of you going through your grief. My whole being has been out of whack since losing Casey....or maybe I am just plain looney .


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful news....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad you got wonderful news!!!! Hugs to you and Joker


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

BEST UPDATE EVER!!!! So happy for you!!! :dblthumb2:headbang2:squintdan:jamming::rockon:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Great news!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so happy to hear the great news. These pups of ours can sure put us through a scare because they find such a spot in our hearts. I am so glad you were able to get into the specialist so quickly to put your fears to rest. Hurray for Joker!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, what amazing news! I am so pleased to hear this.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you and Joker.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

That is awesome news!!!!! We are so happy to hear that.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I am so relieved for you!! *FABULOUS NEWS*!!! I hope you celebrated like crazy last night!
> 
> As far as the immune issues, how long ago did you have his thyroid tested (or his absorption levels)? That's what we did when Toby started getting a hot spot in the same spot repeatedly and that's how we finally figured out he was hypothyroid. Then, after Barkley's death, Toby's levels plummeted--it may have been due to grief or some other reason, but the timing was such that it was shortly after he lost his sibling. I hope you get answers whatever the cause!


Thanks, Anne. Joker has been hypothyroid for years. When they drew blood in preparation for surgery, I had them run the thyroid tests at the same time since they were due in early September anyway. He is squarely in the normal range.

I haven't gotten to follow up yet with our family vet to figure out what is causing inflammation in my boy's foot, but we need to sort that out along with the general immune system issues. 

We have more celebrating to do, but mostly I am doing what everyone does who faces something like this: loving my boy and trying to savor every minute. We dodged the bullet this time, but I know the years are numbered. At least now I get to think again in terms of years, not weeks or months. For this I am most grateful.

Joker is a very special being and I really should share more about him. He is named for his grin, but there is much more to him than that suggests.He is my psychic dog - the one who knows and understands everything and can wake me from deep sleep just by staring at me. 

Thanks again and big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So very happy to hear the good news! We need more good news around GRF, it get's so sad here at times.

I hope his foot heals fully and quickly.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Missed this thread completely. I just fininshed reading every one of the comments and felt like I read a book with the end being a happy one. I will keep Joker in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I am so happy for you and Joker! yeah!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so happy for you and your boy. Having been thru the mct bit with honey 2 years ago, i know the worry you were feeling. I als know the reliefe when a report comes back no cancer--as it has with all of honey's other "places." only the one mct.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very happy Joker does not have cancer!! I am glad you got such good news!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the congratulations and good wishes!

Joker continues to improve and the inflammation in his foot seems much reduced. I find myself wondering if the velcro strap that kept a sock on his foot was too tight and actually caused his foot to swell and sent us down this path. It would be truly awful if we had put our boy through surgery on his foot for something like that! Seeing the oncologist first was absolutely the best decision I have made in a long time. Thanks to everyone who suggested and/or encouraged that course of action. Bless you!

We continue to watch for signs of trouble, from limping to excessive licking. So far, he seems to be doing well. The "last" of the hot spots is healing - and I am determined that it truly _is_ the last.

Sunny is ever so happy to have her partner in play back to being his normal self. We are grateful for that, too, since Joker invests a lot of energy in keeping up with our girl. When he can't do that, she expect us to take up the slack! :uhoh:

Celebrating our fur kids!
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear Joker is continuing to improve! That is such wonderful news!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to hear Joker is improving and playing with Sunny. I will keep my fingers crossed that Joker will have no more hot spots!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So happy to hear Joker is getting better everyday and easing back into his normal routine with Sunny!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Maybe, Maybe Not*

Looks like Joker will be heading into surgery after all. Last night I noticed that the lump on his left front foot was larger and uglier than I remembered from a month ago. Today we got him to our vet, who said that the mass on my boy's foot needs to come off right away, regardless of whether it is malignant or not.

This will be a delicate surgery and we are moving to make it happen, perhaps as early as tomorrow if we can get it scheduled. And then we wait for pathology reports and all the other things people do in these situations.

I am trying to breathe. Trying not to let Joker know that I am worried, though that's no small feat since he sees right through to my soul. 

Prayers for Joker. Please.

Lucy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Joker has to have surgery

Sending hugs, prayers and pawsitive thoughts to Joker!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers flying your way that Joker's surgery goes well and all is benign. Hugs to you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, dear. I'm so sorry that you and Joker have to go thro this. Sending tons of hugs and prayers for you both. Wishing you a successful surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I will be thinking of Joker through this.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Many good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Praying everything goes well for Joker.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry to read Joker needs surgery. Thoughts and prayers coming your way!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for not so good news. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read of this complication. My prayers are with you and Joker. I hope he can get the surgery done immediately and I hope and pray the results come back as benign.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no Lucy, I was hoping so much that everything was going well for you all. Joker will pull through this and of all people, you have the inner strength to get through this too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

Praying for Joker and his surgery, the sooner the better and will pray for good news.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Holding my breath with you for news of Joker..... So sorry you have this worry and Joker has this trauma...I have walked your path.... Sending you a much needed hug from across the pond x


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for all the notes, kind words, thoughts and prayers.

Today my wonderful human sweetheart, familiar to everyone who followed Charlie's story, made calls to our vet and a couple of others. Joker has an appointment with a surgeon at our family vet clinic to have a tissue biopsy done next Tuesday. He also has a consultation with another surgeon this Thursday, but no clue about when they could remove the mass. This is all complicated by the size and position of the growth, which is in a place where there is not much extra tissue and/or skin for a surgeon to work with.

Does anyone know whether vets ever do skin grafts? I think that's what would be done on a person who didn't have enough skin to close a wound, but I have not idea whether it is ever done on dogs. It seems like a logical solution, but that doesn't mean it's done.

A further complication is that we are scheduled to leave on Oct. 1 for a vacation at a rental house in Rodanthe, NC - assuming that Hatteras Island is open to visitors, which will happen only if the damage caused by Hurricane Irene to Highway 12 from Nags Head is repaired. We sorely need the vacation. And it breaks my heart to think of leaving Joker if we manage to have the mass removed from his foot before then, which would be best from the standpoint of his recovery.

So we are looking for alternatives - another surgeon we trust who could see him sooner, perhaps. I have had two dogs treated at the VCA Referral Clinic in Gaithersburg that is known as "The Barn," and I know them to be very good and very expensive. But it's my boy's foot that we're talking about... and it's only money, right?

Meanwhile, I am considering an experiment - giving Joker Benedryl for a few days to see if the growth shrinks again. If so, that's an indicator that it might be a mast cell tumor after all. There are other signs that something has perturbed Joker's immune system, so Benedryl seems like a reasonable option. This is a safe, inexpensive experiment, so I think we'll try it. Maybe. 

Thanks again for being with us.

Prayers for Joker. Please.
Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear this mass flared up and now Joker needs surgery. I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you.
When my Beau had his mast cell tumors removed we were fortunate that they didn't return and no new ones cropped up. I hope this doesn't turn out to be MCT but sometimes the results can be good with that type of tumor if it is.
Hoping for the best....


----------



## PELoughlin (Jun 26, 2010)

Lucy,

I'm so sorry to hear about Joker. My thoughts and prayers are with both of you. 

Ellie


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Joker and you are in my prayers and thoughts. 

I understand the dilemma you are in regarding your vacation plans.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We went with the expensive best. Joker has an appointment tomorrow for a consultation at The Barn, the best-in-the-region (if not the nation) VCA Referral Center in Gaithersburg that is no longer in an old barn-like building but will probably called The Barn forever. They even found their records about Sabrina and Charlie from years ago, so they didn't need much information. If they agree that Joker needs surgery, we believe they can schedule it for Monday. Knowing them, it might be sooner. That gives us a few days to nurse Joker before we have to leave for vacation (IF we leave). The person my BF spoke with said they do skin grafts when that's what is needed, which is reassuring. My boy will be in good hands. Meanwhile, he seems to be a pretty happy dog... eating well and smiling at me, with a wagging tail when that's what you'd expect and a back-dance when he wants to celebrate being alive.

Thanks for staying with us once again,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Praying for Joker and for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This will be my last update to this thread. With the latest news, I have started another thread about Joker's condition: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../103725-prayers-joker-please.html#post1538109.

The news about Joker is mixed. The best I can offer right now is that we like the surgeon, who seems to be thorough and genuinely interested in the welfare of his patients. My BF had gotten the time wrong by an hour (got there after his real appointment), but the happy side of that is that I pulled into the parking lot moments behind him and stayed for the duration, having finished my own medical appointments early. They finally worked us in after 4:00 - a long wait, but we couldn't have asked for better since we missed the appointment. The surgeon did another needle aspiration, with the material to go to pathologist. He really wants a diagnosis before proceeding. If the report from the pathologist is not "diagnostic," we will proceed to a surgical biopsy, probably next Wednesday. Beyond, that he talked about all sorts of scary things, from removing a toe to get a "clean margin" to removing half the foot all the way to removing a leg. We don't like those ideas. There may be x-rays of lungs, etc. Chemo and radiation were among the options. So were treatment with antibiotics if this turns out to be an infection, but that seems less likely since they couldn't get material from the nasty lump. And our boy was absolutely saintly, winning hearts at every turn. Of course.

I am simply an emotional wreck, but trying not to let Joker know that. He is psychic, so I don't know how much I can hide from him. He will try to comfort me, when what I want is to make him happy. I fear that we have hard times ahead, and I'm not sure how I can face this. So soon.

With this news, we were almost relieved to learn that visitors will not be allowed back to Rodanthe until sometime after Oct. 6 because they can't finish repairing Irene's damage to the road to get there. I ache for the people of Hatteras Island, where the news remains very grim. But being able to stay with Joker and also get the vacation rental money back makes our situation easier.

Prayers for Joker. Please.
Lucy


----------

